
How Friendly Will a URL Ever Be? - robg
http://www.setfiremedia.com/blog/how-friendly-will-a-url-ever-be
======
shutter
Most typical users don't care about URLs, and many people don't know the
difference between typing a URL into their address bar or typing a search term
to get them there. (IMHO, that's an unfortunate truth.)

The primary problem with that truth is that without URLs, we inherently have
to rely on a search engine's ranking to determine which terms lead to which
site. I suppose the fancy address bars in Chrome, etc., will get it right most
of the time. In the end, Google seems to become a fancy DNS server.

